# Giiker data export



## Mark G (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi all, I’m new here. I’ve just bought a Giiker i3 SE. I’m really enjoying having a connected cube.

Does anyone know if it’s possible to export the cube solve split time data to a spreadsheet or anything like that? I’d really like to be able to see my split times over a time period to see where I need to improve and where I am improving.

If this could be exported to excel, you could do some really interesting data analysis & trend reporting.

Cheers

#NerdAlert


----------

